# Orange Bee Shrimp



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Big Al's Scarborough just got some orange bee shrimp in, 4 for $10.00. Yup, I picked up 4  Let's hope they breed!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Did they have a lot?

I tried to google them but I couldn't find a picture of the orange bee shrimp 

Also, remember tomorrow


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Brian,

Big Al's had probably had 50 shrimp in the tank, I'm guessing. I grabbed some dark ones thinking they might be females, and some lighter coloured ones, hoping they're males. No saddles.

Planet Inverts has some info here: http://www.planetinverts.com/Orange Bee Shrimp.html

Can't wait for those monster plants to go to a new home, they're creating too much shadow in our tank! However, I have to say that the male Endler'ss love to swim in and out of the roots and I'll have to make sure there aren't any shrimp hanging on! It'll be interesting to see if the tank develops algae after we remove them.

Shortly after starting the CO2, the hair algae disappeared quickly.

Cheers and see you tomorrow!

Tabatha


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

If it starts up again, I have no problems giving some back to you however much you need.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Not to worry, the beast propagates itself and we have many of its children which no doubt will also turn into beasts!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Saddle Up!*

I must have missed it last night but this morning I saw a saddle on one of the shrimp. YAHOOO!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Orange Bee Shrimp Photos*

Here's some photos...


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

I just got back from BigAl Scarb. Acutally BigAl labeled these shrimps wrong. They are not Orange Bee shrimp, they are called Orange shrimp. More info can be found from this German site,

http://www.interaquaristik.de/catalog/aquaristikbedarf-mandarinengarnele-neocaridina-mandarine-p-9716-1.html?sessID=949a736c8b921bb838fb44679f93ff2a.

Btw, very nice picture!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Did you grab any BlueEL?


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

No, because I wanted get some Orange Bee shrimps. I heard they are very hard to find, even in asia. I was very disapponted when I got there, especially had to drive in such bad weather. And only fund out that they are orange but without the bee strips. =)

For whoever interested, they have at least 70 of them if not more.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ah, sorry for the misinformation. Its not her fault but you can certainly blame Big Al's


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh of course it's not her fault. I blame it on importer. =)



Brian said:


> Ah, sorry for the misinformation. Its not her fault but you can certainly blame Big Al's


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Haha, what types of shrimp do you keep?

You've been here for a year and only have 4 posts!! We would love to hear from you more


----------



## TurquoiseDragon (Feb 4, 2008)

BlueEL said:


> No, because I wanted get some Orange Bee shrimps. I heard they are very hard to find, even in asia. I was very disapponted when I got there, especially had to drive in such bad weather. And only fund out that they are orange but without the bee strips. =)
> 
> For whoever interested, they have at least 70 of them if not more.


I can take a few!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

He's not giving them away... lol.


----------



## TurquoiseDragon (Feb 4, 2008)

Brian,

I wouldn't think he would after he spent the time and the money to be disappointed, I'd gladly pay for them!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

No I meant its Big Al's selling them... he's just saying they have 70 left


----------



## TurquoiseDragon (Feb 4, 2008)

Ah LOL, didn't read that right! HAHA I guess I'll have to pop over there this weekend though. How much they going for?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

3 for 10$

Where are you located?


----------



## TurquoiseDragon (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm at Lansdowne and Bloor area(I hate it here) but will be in the area on Sat(picking up my free moss). I'm probably check a few more of the fish stores in the area too.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Will you be able to pick some up for me?

You are getting it from dekstr right?


----------



## TurquoiseDragon (Feb 4, 2008)

Actually I'm getting some from summ3r, it's her Java Moss


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh I see.

If she is able to give me some when I e-mail her would you mind bringing it back to your place and I can grab it?


----------



## TurquoiseDragon (Feb 4, 2008)

Sure no problem!


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

At the moment, I only have Cherry shrimps and CRS. Looking for Green and Tiger shrimps. Menagerie used to carry them very frequent.

If I do have more than 70, I would be happy to give some away. hehe
Actually it's 4 for $10 which is reasonable.



Brian said:


> Haha, what types of shrimp do you keep?
> 
> You've been here for a year and only have 4 posts!! We would love to hear from you more


----------



## Bubblez (Jun 1, 2009)

Big al's Scarborough has "orange bee shrimps" for 2 @ 2.99 this week, are they actually orange bees or just orange shrimp?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

check out the first page, both pics of the orange bee and the orange are presented. If the shrimp was pure orange in the store, then chances are its orange, since the "bee" stripes are pretty hard to miss.

I'll go check them out on sunday.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

oh you know tomorrow theyre selling the shrimp for 1.99/2 right?
So basically you couldve gotten 10 for the price you paid?


----------



## Bubblez (Jun 1, 2009)

who sells em for 1.99 /2 ? Anyway checked the scarb big al's stock today and turns out they had less than a dozen orange shrimp, bummer.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

Bubblez who sells em for 1.99 /2 ? Anyway checked the scarb big al's stock today and turns out they had less than a dozen orange shrimp, bummer.

.....umm big als.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

too bad they are orange shrimp....orange bee at that price would have been pretty cool.


----------

